# 'Youth Mobility Scheme' Clarification



## anthonymauro (Feb 6, 2013)

Hello.

I am a twenty-two year old Canadian, and am planning to apply for the 'Youth Mobility Scheme' Visa. My goal is to be in the United Kingdom on April 30, 2013. On Monday, I renewed my Canadian Passport; the Passport should be returned to me within two weeks. I have also reached the $3000 goal necessary for Evidence of Funds.

I am using a third party company to help organize the details to obtain the YMS, but I am having slight difficulty understanding the timing of everything. 

I know there are two forms I have to fill out. I understand that I also need my fingerprints taken, as well as a bank statement confirming the amout of money I have in my bank account. 

Can anyone help clarify at what point I need to have all of these documents/forms and who/where to send them to by what dates? I know it is a good idea to begin the application process, just in case.

Thanks for reading and I am looking forward to hearing the replies!

anthonymauro


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

anthonymauro said:


> Hello.
> 
> I am a twenty-two year old Canadian, and am planning to apply for the 'Youth Mobility Scheme' Visa. My goal is to be in the United Kingdom on April 30, 2013. On Monday, I renewed my Canadian Passport; the Passport should be returned to me within two weeks. I have also reached the $3000 goal necessary for Evidence of Funds.
> 
> ...


If you are applying direct to UKBA in Canada, you first apply online, pay the fees and book your biometric appointment, all in the single session. After giving your biometrics, you hand over your documents at visa application centre in Toronto, or send them to NYC yourself. You then wait for your application to be proicessed and get your passport and documents back, by courier delivery. Toronto applicants usually get their Tier 5 in about 2 weeks.

If you are applying through a commercial orginisation, you have to contact them to find out about the timescale and procedure. Normally, you still apply online (they may help to complete it) and attend biometric session, and they only check your documnets and send them on to NYC.


----------



## deco (Jun 12, 2012)

I believe when I applied many years ago, I had to ensure my bank letter/evidence of funds was dated within a month of submitting my application.


----------



## laurastew (Oct 15, 2012)

I applied through the Vancouver office (in 2011) and got my visa approved/passport returned within 4 days.

You just need the forms, proof of funds (a letter from the bank, not just your statements) and you're ready go to.

It's a REALLY easy process and I'd hesitate to pay an external application service.


----------



## Canadiankim (Mar 22, 2012)

In regards to the youth mobility scheme visa, can anyone confirm what is actually required for proof of funds? A letter simply stating the funds are in my chequing account? A statement showing the funds have been in my account for a period of time as well as a letter from the bank? Can a line of credit be support funds? I know a loan can be....
Mostly just for what period of time do you need to have had the funds? Do they care how long or just if you have it? Do you need to bring a bank letter for customs? And lastly do you need to have booked a return flight?
Thanks!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Canadiankim said:


> In regards to the youth mobility scheme visa, can anyone confirm what is actually required for proof of funds? A letter simply stating the funds are in my chequing account? A statement showing the funds have been in my account for a period of time as well as a letter from the bank? Can a line of credit be support funds? I know a loan can be....
> Mostly just for what period of time do you need to have had the funds? Do they care how long or just if you have it? Do you need to bring a bank letter for customs? And lastly do you need to have booked a return flight?


All you need to know about funds for YMS is in:
UK Border Agency | Maintenance (funds)

No return flights, as the visa is valid 2 years (you can only get a maximum of 1 year validity for a return ticket). Also no need to book flights in advance - just a printout of flights you hope to take, They actually say not to book until you get your visa.


----------

